# Silverlands.



## stu8fish (Nov 15, 2014)

Silverlands has featured many times on here and recently it is has become a tourist hot spot.
Localish to my home I have walked up to the gate and waved to the cameras several times but stopped short of using the secret tunnel under the fence to satisfy the urge to explore further. Today was the day. Delayed on the M25 I arrived later than planned, parked up and walked up the road to the path to the gate.
Following some advice given (thanks dude) access was gained with a hop, skip, jump, tuck and roll. 
Plenty has been reported about the speedy response of the secca so I knew to work fast. Finding the stairs was priority 1 then up to the top floor to work my way down. 
Whilst looking for a viewpoint from the roof I stepped through a window onto the roof in full view of a dome camera, bugger I quickly retraced my steps and quickly snapped the last shots from the top floor. Expecting secca had spotted me from the camera I quickly shot the lift and rummaged round the other upstairs rooms.
Seems the secca was inattentive that day fortunately.  
It was a windy day and periodically doors would bang and clatter this kept me on edge for the duration of my visit. My paranoia did eased as I worked my way down the different floors on the way down to the basement. It seems I missed the security camera room but managed most of the other rooms. Some were locked and some doors had clearly been kicked in.
What a place, I wish I could have stayed longer but 2.5 hours later it was getting dark and although I had a torch a daylight exit was called for.
History has been well covered on here so on with a few pics.
​
Those stairs. 

It's all about those stairs. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Fishy action.

Looking up by stu8fish, on Flickr

Last light.

Silverlands. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Silverlands. by stu8fish, on Flickr

The ballroom






Ballroom 





Seriously nice wood work.





Ground floor.










Lift motor thingy






Uplift





Proper engineering.





Stood here for some time listening for voices. Eventually came to the conclusion that the doors were banging in the wind.





Wish I had spent more time photographing the ceiling in this room.





Ahh memories (1990s porn) 





More memories from the 90's





Rooftop.





A great afternoon out. An earlier start would have been better as I could have spent all day in here. 
Lots of bits I did not see and no externals as it was getting dark and close to teatime. There will be a next time.


----------



## brickworx (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice work, looks like all the keys have gone from the cabinet in the porn room? Great shot the one called 'last light'...v cool.....and yes what a place, good use of the fisheye for some great pics.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 15, 2014)

Its starting to look a bit worse for wear but you,ve got some ace photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice shots indeed. Yeah, as brickworz said, where are all the keys? I noticed on fb that the key cupboard was now empty! So annoying. That first fisheye shot of the stairs is a winner


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 16, 2014)

Great photos


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 16, 2014)

I still need to see this place! Great shots and write up. Thank you


----------



## Lukemash (Nov 16, 2014)

What a fucking extraordinary building. Such class woodwork. I can't understand how somewhere like this isn't in use. Judging by the woodwork entrance would of made decent money for wedding receptions


----------



## brickworx (Nov 17, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Its starting to look a bit worse for wear but you,ve got some ace photos and thanks for sharing.



Errrrrrr and the issue with more 'worse for wear' is?  .... Decadence vs decay, what's not to like?!


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 20, 2014)

Great, love shots 1 & 3


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice shots 

Where are all the keys gone?! It's nice to see photos of the lift, something a bit different from the norm.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Nov 21, 2014)

What a place, you have really gone to town on this one! Thank you


----------



## mockney reject (Nov 21, 2014)

wow awesome set of pictures dude


----------

